# Da root meno programmi rispetto all'utente normale [RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, ho notato che se sono root digitando una lettera e poi il tab per l'elenco dei programmi con quella lettera, per esempio la k per tutte le applicazioni di kde, da root ne vengono fuori pochissimi, da utente normale un centinaio! Io da root non posso neanche usare Kate o Kwrite o Kedit, xke me li fa vedere solo da utente normale...ma da utente normale poi non posso salvarli...e da root non appaiono nella lista....è mai successa a qualcuno questa cosa? I programmi eseguibili da root dovrebbero essere di più, non di meno!!!

Spero qualcuno mi possa dire perchè succede questa cosa!Last edited by niugentoo on Sat Oct 20, 2007 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

semplicemente non avrai l'autocompletamento automatico da utente root: guarda le differenze tra il bashrc del tuo utente e quello di root

----------

## bandreabis

che operazione fai?

```
$ su

# kate

bash: kate: command not found

#
```

 :Question: 

non so per cosa ti serva, ma dovresti fare invece:

```
$ su

# /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kate
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## niugentoo

E' più ke altro una questione di principio che quello che eseguo da utente normale...alla fine si parla di tutto kde, lo posso eseguire anche da root...era più normale se succedeva al contrario...comunque si se do da utente normale kate o qualche altra applicazione per esempio di kde mi parte, se faccio su e do la stessa operazione mi da command not found...e sinceramente perchè da root dovrei dare tutto quel comando lì quando da utente normale basto ke scrivo kate?

Comunque grazie della risposta

----------

## bandreabis

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> E' più ke altro una questione di principio che quello che eseguo da utente normale...alla fine si parla di tutto kde, lo posso eseguire anche da root...era più normale se succedeva al contrario...comunque si se do da utente normale kate o qualche altra applicazione per esempio di kde mi parte, se faccio su e do la stessa operazione mi da command not found...e sinceramente perchè da root dovrei dare tutto quel comando lì quando da utente normale basto ke scrivo kate?
> 
> Comunque grazie della risposta

 

Sul motivo non so.   :Razz: 

----------

## Luca89

Forse il percorso dei binari di KDE è inserito nel PATH per l'utente ma non per root.

----------

## niugentoo

E la soluzione c'è? dal dvd live non c'era il problema...vedevo tutto sia da root che da non mi pare...comunque alla fine la cosa per ora non risulta grave, ma vorrei risolverla...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Credo che la spiegazione di Luca89 sia abbastanza chiara...

Vi riporto un esempio chiarificatore:

```
$ export | grep " PATH"

declare -x PATH="/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/player/bin"

$ su

Password:

# export | grep " PATH="

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"
```

La cosa tra l'altro non mi sembra così sbagliata, anzi... L'utente root è meglio usarlo il meno possibile!

----------

## niugentoo

Si ma da console uno deve poterci usare tutto da root, se uno vuole usare un programma grafico invece che uno da konsole per fare delle modifiche su un programma, per fare un esempio, lo deve poter fare...cmq il motivo l'ho capito, ma la soluzione per risolvere il problema ancora non l'ho capita....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

devi aggiungere alla variabile di sistema PATH per l'utente root tutti i percorsi assoluti dove cercare gli eseguibili.

----------

## niugentoo

per quanto io non sia niubbissimo di linux, ma sto a un livello accettabile di conoscenze, quindi ne tanto ne poco, ma questa è una delle cose che non so fare...potresti scrivermi il comando per farlo per favore?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

basta settare il contenuto di questa variabile in quei files che vengono letti all'avvio, per cui guarda /etc/profile, /etc/bash/bashrc o nel .bash_profile.

Fatti sempre un backup dei file che modifichi prima di scombinare tutto.

----------

## djinnZ

meglio che agisci sul /root/.bash_profile (il .profile lascialo perdere, vale per tutte le shell interattive, non solo per quelle avviate da un login) non è il caso di estendere il path predefinito andando a fare modifiche in /etc.

basta aggiungere un banale

```
export PATH="$PATH:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:..."
```

se vuoi che sia più leggibile

```
PATH="$PATH:/usr..."

PATH="$PATH:/usr/local..."

export PATH
```

alla fine del file. Un esempio dovresti trovarlo in /etc/skel.

----------

## niugentoo

Grazie della risposta...ora finalmente da root posso vedere tutti i file...grazie 1000

----------

## djinnZ

Il [risolto]  :Confused:  al titolo...

----------

## niugentoo

Ops sucsami...mi sono sempre ricordato negli altri...stavolta ho avuto una dimenticanza...quindi in realtà non è sempre ma quasi sempre!  :Very Happy: 

----------

